# E-Conolight Green LED Exit Signs



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Just a heads up. Website says they are back ordered until 11/28/11. I ordered prior to the notice on their site and got an email today stating they are back ordered until 12/21/11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be a long swim from China....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it might actually have to do with the Cree/Ruud/E-conolight merger. If you are insinuating these are crappy Chinese exits, they are not. I have installed hundreds without a problem and you can't beat the price or the installation ease.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Are the green for a specific use or is it just the job spec? I've never really paid attention to where I've seen them. Always just use the red.

Tom


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I use green 95% of the time. I rarely see reds. It's to somewhat match existing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I think it might actually have to do with the Cree/Ruud/E-conolight merger. If you are insinuating these are crappy Chinese exits, they are not. I have installed hundreds without a problem and you can't beat the price or the installation ease.


I don't know i have not installed an exit sign in a few years.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*exits*

Green denotes calm and hunger. Red = Danger Will Robinson


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I just bought four cases of red exits and exit combo's from E-conolight last week, so it seems they still have stock in the red ones.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Must be a regional thing because I've never seen a green one here, always red.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Must be a regional thing because I've never seen a green one here, always red.


Been on several government projects in which both were speced, Peter. The only time they would use red exits were for the emergency exits that were equipped with the panic hardware and not normally used in day to day activity.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

They did a retina study which proved that green is more visible then red...

Hence why you will be seeing more green.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Green guy running through a doorway = international standard.

If I can't read english, and there's a door with a sign above it in red, and it looks like either FIRE or EXIT, I'm unsure, but a guy going through a green door is, well, universal.

Keep in mind, the USA still uses the imperial system, still has trouble with teaching evolution in school, still has trouble with the germ theory of disease, it'll be a long time until you see a green exit symbol understood by even 2 year olds, as opposed to something red (meaning stop, danger) written in english. Good thing it's not french!!!

If you saw a sign that said, in red, "SORTIE", would you go through that door?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Green guy running through a doorway = international standard.
> 
> If I can't read english, and there's a door with a sign above it in red, and it looks like either FIRE or EXIT, I'm unsure, but a guy going through a green door is, well, universal.
> 
> ...


Be quiet, troll.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

kaboler said:


>


Just had a seminar today about this. Canada has now adopted the running man on a federal level. So new or rework in federal buildings get the green dude. Existing are grandfathered. Alberta has not yet adopted the standard, but will likely do so soon. We were told today that Canada and the US are the last globally to use worded "EXIT" signs.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...red_word_vs_the_little_green_man.html?yahoo=y


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Just had a seminar today about this. Canada has now adopted the running man on a federal level.


My big supplier doesn't even sell them yet. I half-jokingly said we should quit our jobs and go into business making them. But hey, every joke is half-truth.

Saw a recent federal sign in red: EXIT SORTIE. Just a year and a half shy of ISO.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kaboler said:


>


That picture is just dying to have a **** & balls drawn on it.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That picture is just dying to have a **** & balls drawn on it.


 
I'd run too if I saw you coming at me with a sharpie!:laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

i giggled out loud, that's good stuff


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Sortie - sortier - to go out.... Why not???
It's an exit, is it not?
:blink:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Must be a regional thing because I've never seen a green one here, always red.


same here, never seen one


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just hung some that came with green and red and you had the option to decide at install.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Just hung some that came with green and red and you had the option to decide at install.


Now that you mention it, I do seem to remember some that we installed that came with the interchangeable panels. Wouldn't by any chance have the brand on them, would you? Thank you in advance.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Baltimore requires green, for some unknown reason


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Then there the ones at floor level. Can't remember if thats NY or Las Vegas?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Cooper I think


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Cooper I think


Thanks a lot. Have a good day.


----------

